# CZ 75 SP-01 Tactical vs Glock 34 (4th Gen)



## FZR600KID (Sep 23, 2006)

I am planning on buying a new pistol (probably in 9mm) and have narrowed it down to CZ 75 SP-01 Tactical or a Glock 34. I started to think about the CZ 75 after picking it up at a local store and liked the way it fit my small hands as well as the DA/SA trigger. I was set on a Glock 34 as I love my G 23C but its grip leaves alittle to be disired and the fact that it is a DA pistol only. I will be using this pistol for home defence and competition/recreational shooting. My question is how would the CZ stack up against the Glock 34 in competion? How about accessories for the CZ. 

In my opinion the ability to have a SA option is golden for quick shooting. The CZ trigger was not that great but a trigger job should solve that. Another thing I noticed about the CZ was the slide seration area was small and I would imagine that could be hard to manipulate.


----------



## cooper623 (Feb 11, 2011)

*cz 75 sp-01 tactical vs Glock 34*

i would go with the cz 75. A lot of how "good" a handgun is is how well it fits you and how smooth you are able to be with the trigger. If you like the way the cz 75 fits your hand better than your glock then i would say that this already makes it a clear choice. Also to me the fact that it has a DA/SA trigger is a huge plus. In reality, there are some times when DA is ideal and some times when SA is ideal. The great thing is that with a DA/SA gun you can have both. I think of DA/SA guns like manual cars, you have better control of the gun and therefore can make it perform better for your given situation, all you have to remember to do is decock (or not depending on what you want). Also, looking at it from a gun enthusiasts stand point, if you already have a glock then why not expand your collection and get a completely different gun. In the OP you bring up the availability of accessories. Honestly there are many more accessories available for glock since its all standardized and everythings supposed to be "drop in" but the cz will also have some good options since its been around for a while and has been used by several police agencies around the world, so i would not base your decision on that factor. Also, you mention that you didnt really like the slide serrations, on this issue, i would say that unless you really hate them, you can get used to just about anything if you train enough with it. It could be that you are just really used to your glock and it feels different, but again is something that you really have to decide for yourself. In reality, as far as durability, reliability (some people will swear glocks are the most reliable guns to ever be produced but cz makes a good gun too), and accuracy and all the things that make guns good other than where preferences are concerned, the glock and cz are going to be neck and neck and will work great for all of your listed uses and really anything else that you could want to do with them. They are both quality made guns that will shoot decently out of the box. However, personally, due to the fact that the cz is an all metal gun with a DA/SA trigger that would be my choice.

Good Luck and let us know what you decide to go with.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I own and compete with a SP-01 tactical in USPSA. It is a great weapon! I have never held a G34 but know it is also a fine gun. I would buy another CZ SP-01 if I couls and I recomend it highly. It is a fine fine weapon.

AllI will say is I own over 10 handguns and this one never doesn't make me smile whemn I shoot it and I shoot it every week. Now that it is nice I willput about 300 rounds per week through her and never a mishap. Not one not yet........All I can tell you is mine is a great gun!

RCG


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

I know 3 guys who had the SP-01. THey had some extractor issues and the gun didn't seem to hold up well in USPSA. All 3 are now shooting G34s.

With that said, when they worked they were awesome guns. Accurate, soft recoiling, and reasonably quick.


----------



## FZR600KID (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks for the input...was wanting to do competitions (IDPA or USPA) with it.... will have to check into the extractor issues...


----------



## manta (Jul 2, 2010)

I have a spo1 great pistol . 5000 rds trough it no extractor problems, i also prefer a steel pistol .


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I like my 2 CZ's.

One is a 75 Compact










and the other is a 85 Combat.










I've shot the pants off of both of them w/o one single issue of any kind.

Both are accurate as can be.

I've tried to like a Glock, & I own one, but they just do not fit my hand well and they are ugly to me. IMHO.

:smt1099


----------

